# What are some short stories similar to "the story of an hour" by Kate Chopin?



## alfonswalters (Mar 23, 2011)

I am trying to  compare the protagonist of this story and the protagonist of another  story. I need a short story that is somewhat similar to Story of an Hour  as far as how the protagonist deals with life and how the protagonist  deals with the death of her husband symbolically.
Pasta Boat


----------

